# Lemmiwinks (Tuning your own way!)



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok so doing some research and found that Revo developed a tuning tool for these cars... now this is a much more advanced version of the software available today:- http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=187045&hilit=+how+to+revo

Now i'm not sure on the in's and outs but this was a freebie, before a more complicated edition which got shelved. Many on other forums hailed it as brilliance and would allow for custom tuning to any turbo or any modifiaction for these cars to get more beans !!!!

so as not to be selfish, here it is:-

SOFTWARE:- http://www.ecodetuning.com/revo/Lemmiwinks.exe
FULL DISCUSSION:- http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1189192-REVO-left-themall-in-the-dust...

I'm gonna do some serious background into this, and weather or not it will be advantageous as the one downside with the current revo is the fueling not being available on these motors...

(it has been theorised that if you aquire the current ECU settings from a mapped car, you can input them into a unmapped car and it's now mapped) obviously there's gotta be some breach of copyright there somewhere but CHRIST this looks like a whole new (even if it is 7 years old, not exactly current affairs us TT owners!!) way of tunning and tweaking the cars...it can be used to tweak the limiter, or to the full extent of setting up the car for a BT, just lots of logging and understanding and then little tweaks and the car would be set up.....

We shall See...

NOTE: Looks like the main thing is fuel.... no upper boost control, (however some have suggested the Uprated N75, could be cured without the need for a diode by lowering the boost here, you can lower but not raise) Timming can be changed.... and limiters set... ect... boost control is what has upset most, but fuel levels could ensure you don't run lean, and timming can be tappered back if correction factors are a issue... WORTH IT FOR THE FUELING THOUGH... the SPS doesn't allow fueling to be adjusted so this is a god send to anyone hitting lean conditions.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Ok so doing some research and found that Revo developed a tuning tool for these cars... now this is a much more advanced version of the software available today:- http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=187045&hilit=+how+to+revo
> 
> Now i'm not sure on the in's and outs but this was a freebie, before a more complicated edition which got shelved. Many on other forums hailed it as brilliance and would allow for custom tuning to any turbo or any modifiaction for these cars to get more beans !!!!
> 
> ...


Please do some research before posting and putting wild ideas into people heads! :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Wak said:


> Please do some research before posting and putting wild ideas into people heads! :lol:


LOL, why does it not work? seems to be alot of info on the vortex that it does.... or are you refering to the engine popping if not used properly? thats the same with any tunning software though... if things are pushed too far it will all end in tears.. I know a certain TT which ran stand alone engine management that bluid a rebuilt engine within seconds of it being pushed a little too far on the rolling road... stock ecu is safer as it does have it's own torrelences to counteract certain mistakes...

I'm not expecting people to ramp everying up with this software, but do thing it'd be a good tool if used properly... could iron out a few issues with "some" generic maps which are available...


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

ie dont steal business from WAK lol

Its very very easy to load maps on to an 1.8 AUDI TT ecu. It can be done with a KWP 2000 plus from ebay and the KWP2000+ dedicated VAG ME7.1 and 7.5 software ( i have it ).

If you want to gain some kudos familiarise yourself with WINOLS and have a play ( can be downloaded for free) ... If you need a standard TT map to examine I have one... aswell as a mapped file.. only a meg so will host if needs be.

( mapped 225 file here) http://www.mediafire.com/?syd24j0ozdsgd84

You can render your ECU dead if you dont follow basic guidelines... the only way to recover it is to solder the eprom off and use a willem programmer to restore the data... you can sometimes bench flash the ecu to recover the data... so before you start tinkering save a flash of your engine chip.... 

if you join this forum:

http://www.nefariousmotorsports.com/for ... ?board=2.0

it may assist you .....

here is some me7 ecu flashing software

http://www.nefariousmotorsports.com/for ... 23.0title=

( need to register )

Immobilisers can be removed via OBD flashing.. but its his and miss on ME7.5 ecus.. My ECU has had its Immo removed.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

i saw something about V-tune was slightly better then this as you could adjust the boost too


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Wash your mouth out Rigby!

I came across this mystical Lemmiwinks thing via the S4 wiki recently and it looks like you can use it to tweak a lot of stuff with it.

http://s4wiki.com/wiki/Lemmiwinks

There certainly seems to be hardware and software out there that will allow amateurs to read and flash ECU code (i.e. remaps). KWP2000 or something as the intrepid GunnerGibson has already mentioned. I considered this route while researching ECU remapping recently but felt it was (a) opening Pandora's Box, (b) risking bricking my ECU and (c) some sort of copyright theft which might alienate me to every tuner in the land for the rest of my natural life.

I presume the link from Gunner's post is only to a raw ECU file, not one with all the constants, characteristics and maps defined and organised into individual functional modules? If so, I'm not sure what use it's going to be for interpretation purposes.

Anyway, Wak took that well I thought. :wink:

Maybe he's thinking of how he and Morgan will clean up the mess and ergo wallets when idiots like us have 'bricked their ECU' (is that how they put it on amateur tuning forums?) and come running for their help.

If interested parties can wait a couple of weeks, I've got a massive ECU Tuning & Remapping FAQ in the pipeline for which I have done a lot of research work. Hopefully you guys will comment and discuss.

Doug


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

lol

Bricking an ECU :-D

go on chiptuners.org.. there is a thread listing numerous other newbie threads where they are seeking help for bricked ECU.. quite amusing...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, I've been 'caught red-handed' lurking around http://www.chiptuners.org and http://www.ecuonnections.com lately...

The whole ECU tuning scene is very frightening indeed if you ask me.

Doug


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Leave it to the experts as it could be an expensive lesson to learn.

Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Leave it to the experts as it could be an expensive lesson to learn.
> 
> Steve


experts only became experts by doing this sort of thing.... looking at codes.... and logging it in... as said i looked at this purly from a fueling point, as revo removed it from the sps element of there 1.8t map... which i'm sure is fine for most... but they had to invent that BIG TURBO remap that mattB has from somewhere...

as lets be honest who else has a generic code for a BT conversion such as backdraft... think everyone else is custom tuned.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been looking at these codes since November and, TBH, have never felt so inadequate! Organic chemistry and AGR operations theory has nothing on this stuff.

Doug


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

GunnerGibson said:


> ie dont steal business from WAK lol


 :lol: not at all we theres two sides to tuning where this will be more work for us.......we can help if anyone needs an ecu rebuilt! :lol:

As Doug mentioned its a scary world of specialists and amongst them those that think they are special. 
Those that think they are special and shout about it are certainly very special :lol: and why we got out of being file suppliers for them! :roll:

We know what we know and after many years of bad experience and getting shafted by them and trying to protect owners from them by the efforts we made to make the suppliers tune their files safely which our customers will have seen. We know its better to get a specialist to cover what they know best hence we comission our own tuner to write files to the standards we like and we specialise in making sure the cars they are put on are tuned well.

I'm not adversed to sharing information but its the way its done, but theres a complete lack of humility in some posts, giving the kids a loaded gun to play with..... :lol:

You even posted up a file .... one file for all 225's! hmm I dont think so! :roll: and anyone who's looking to ensure mapping is safe would not advise people to be loading a tuned file which is meant to increase power that runs a stock lambda profile.
Take look and verify yourself, Ignition is not targeted changes, a linear increase and looks like a fixed increase on cranking up some boost but logging the file would be the only way to see what its actually doing.... 
(This is my opinion, I'd could send it to our specialist for a detailed review but why would I want to waste his time)

This is the kind of stuff where people dont care about the long term damage to peoples cars, so anyone reading go ahead but *seriously approach this with some caution*, 
or dont as there are plenty of companies who'll be ready to help rebuild your engines!

We'll always offer a data logging review service and rebuild ecu's for anyone that wants to go down a diy avenue! 

Thankfully its only a minority that will try this out themselves and most people just want a quality job done which is where we are around to help.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Don't worry Wak, I can just about type an email let alone do any of this stuff. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Ok so doing some research and found that Revo developed a tuning tool for these cars... now this is a much more advanced version of the software available today:- http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=187045&hilit=+how+to+revo
> 
> Now i'm not sure on the in's and outs but this was a freebie, before a more complicated edition which got shelved. Many on other forums hailed it as brilliance and would allow for custom tuning to any turbo or any modifiaction for these cars to get more beans !!!!
> 
> ...


Shakes head and writes on a little scrap of paper "dont say I didnt warn you " :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Wise words here.

Wouldn't it be just peachy if someone developed a software model whereby you could read in any Motronic ME7.5 ECU code and then run simulations (e.g. simulated WOT runs) on it to test for basic inadequacies.

Pretty difficult, but probably not impossible with the sophistication of today's desktop PCs, AutoCad and thermal hydraulics, fluid mechanics software. For the pros though. One likes to think that Revo, APR, etc. has top-flight engineers doing all this stuff.

Sounds like a desert island MS Excel project to occupy the rest of my life. Multiple ironic LOLs :lol:

Doug


----------



## revo carl (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry guys I'm afraid you've got the wrong end of the stick here lemmiwinks isn't a out and out tuning tool, it's a tool that alters adaptation values, you cannot tune a car with it, you can alter overall scaling but not enough that would make it a viable option to tune a vehicle with!

just be be clear this is not a substitute for proper tuning!

Hope this helps!


----------



## car28th (Jul 6, 2012)

GunnerGibson said:


> ie dont steal business from WAK lol
> 
> Its very very easy to load maps on to an 1.8 AUDI TT ecu. It can be done with a KWP 2000 plus from ebay and the KWP2000+ dedicated VAG ME7.1 and 7.5 software ( i have it ).
> 
> ...


Hi I have been checking the mapping with the program ECM2001 and looks good, I would load it on my Audi TT 225. Have you tried it.
Greetings friend!


----------



## papasound (Mar 14, 2013)

car28th said:


> Hi I have been checking the mapping with the program ECM2001 and looks good, I would load it on my Audi TT 225. Have you tried it.
> Greetings friend!


i put it few days ago, serious map i would say, on petrol i hit 4700rpm in few seconds and then engine/turbo shuts off, i have high flow LPG installed so when switching on LPG all goes very fast up until 7000k, i think this map may need hardware upgrade, i lowered turbo/injection/fuel pressure and put it again, after adaptation it became smooth and fast after 3.2k rpm, would be nice to hear comments of author of this file.


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi

Not sure you're in the best forum to post those sort if questions! LPG and petrol need to be tuned very differently for power. Where one knocks the other doesn't. Your engine is gutting down because one of the limits has been reached. Most tunes with LPG will run petrol for power and LPG for economy. What works well for one disentangle neccessarily work well fir the other. Burn speeds of the different fuels cooling effects all come into play . I have to admit I don't know that much about LPG tunning but on the cars I've seen and mapped for petrol, they get power tuned on petrol and lpg is used for everyday driving when the engine is run well within its limits.

Nefmoto is where you need to be asking these questions I'd say


----------



## papasound (Mar 14, 2013)

well, im a tt owner so i would rather stay here, nefarious is a great great forum but not for tts.


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

papasound said:


> well, im a tt owner so i would rather stay here, nefarious is a great great forum but not for tts.


Fine, but you're also an me7 owner and considering that's the Ecu and that nef is for the me7!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

for those that have a VERY healthy working knowledge of how the ecu coding works then MAYBE and i say again MAYBE you could tweak your own ecu/map to suit your own individual cars. however to blindly put something on that hasn't been properly written for a car that has other mods or power increases, then as Wak and James say......lookout and anyone messing up their Ecu.....drop me a pm and i'll pass Wak's mobile number over :lol: :lol:


----------



## papasound (Mar 14, 2013)

ive been comparing this with stage 1 and original file for quite a bit, made modifications to perfectly suit my LPG upgrades, and im totally confident to break my ecu, because 1st of all i am developer engineer, 2nd - old me7.5 ecu costs 70-100$ in these lands. :wink:


----------

